# Show us your DARTS !



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

ok as the title says lets see pics of every ones Dart Frogs........Please
i will start off
Up first Dendrobates Auratus Costa Rica








Dendrobates Leucomelas
















Dendrobates Azureus
















Ranitomeya vanzolinii
















Oophaga Pumilio Almirante


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

wow stunning! im super jealous of your vanzolinii! How big are those little critters? Your azureus are epic - fat little sods :lol2:


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks, Tiny they are about 12mm the colours are amazing! bold and super active. i thought the pums were small when i opened the box they came in then i saw these lol. Hoping my Azureus are going to start producing soon. female is huge compared to the male


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

I see the vanzos arrived! Love em.

Haven't got darts any at mo (got 3 vivs waiting for inhabitants!) but here's a few of my frogs I had couple years back:

Dendobates azureus:





































Epipedobates anthonyi:



















Oophaga pumilio "Isla Colon":


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

very nice mate love the pums, did you ever get the pums to breed?


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

I did once but I did find them rather skittish so didn't really see much of them!


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

Here are a couple of my darts

Dendrobates tinctorius brazilian.









Dendrobates tinctorius azureus.









Phyllobates vittatus. This not the best pic as they hide every time you get near them with a camera.


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

lol its like trying to photo my Auratus they just see ne coming and run lol. Nice frogs you have there mate


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

That tinc Brazil looks like they know how to strike a pose for the camera!


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the replys the Brazilians are great to take pics of as there right in your face.


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

I have just managed to get a better pic of one my Phyllobates vittatus.

Phyllobates vittatus.


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice much better photo :2thumb:


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

My female Azzie











Male Azzie











My Male Brazil carrying a tadpole ...










Hey Jez, this is your biggest female azzie just morphed


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

she is allot fatter than that now lol


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey jezza,how ya doing mate,i'm sure you posted this just to make me jealous:2thumb: ha ha, no really mate thanks,its this stuff that is keeping me driven at the mo. Have just stopped its nearly 9 am crackered,glad too see they got to you fine(understatement) and as i've said before oh those vanzo's.Also thanks to all that have posted here its wonderfull to look at some new pics,Andie great to see the female azzie just morphed and what she looks like now,and horse,wow that brazil....Stu


----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

how the hell do you all take snaps like that 

mine hide every chance i get and my camera is pants:devil:


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Reptile Forums - MARK.D's Album: MY DART FROGS 


:2thumb:


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

just thought id throw mine in, ive got 4 vanzos, and 3 orange splash backs.... love th vanzos aswell!!!

great photos above!:no1:


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

I NEED some Galactonotus. How bold do you find them?


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

detail3r said:


> I NEED some Galactonotus. How bold do you find them?


 
i find them very bold, huge appetite, theyre great, only had them a month.


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

MARK.D said:


> Reptile Forums - MARK.D's Album: MY DART FROGS
> 
> 
> :2thumb:


lovin the pums Mark nice frogs :2thumb:

and Darren Vanzo's are awsome aint they? was so tempted to get some of the splash backs love em :2thumb:


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

Jezza84 said:


> lovin the pums Mark nice frogs :2thumb:
> 
> and Darren Vanzo's are awsome aint they? was so tempted to get some of the splash backs love em :2thumb:


Yeah, l wanted them when I 1st seen them.... And then got them as soon as I found some! 
Hopefully getting 2 more in th next few weeks.

The splash backs r great too... Bolder and more active than I thought!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

This thread is annoying.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> This thread is annoying.


 
lol tell me about it. seeing all those awesome frogs at first i wanted leucomelas but now im not so sure lol. Really loving the vanzo's and splashbacks!!!!

what you think morg, leucs, vanzo's or splashbacks?


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> This thread is annoying.


I'm lucky to have these .

My male from th older 2 vanzos has just found his voice, and th other is a wee fatty, so looks like a pair too!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

onemanandhisgecko said:


> lol tell me about it. seeing all those awesome frogs at first i wanted leucomelas but now im not so sure lol. Really loving the vanzo's and splashbacks!!!!
> 
> what you think morg, leucs, vanzo's or splashbacks?


All three!


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> This thread is annoying.


pull your finger out and get some then morg you got the EMPTY! vivs waiting :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

darrensimps said:


> I'm lucky to have these .
> 
> My male from th older 2 vanzos has just found his voice, and th other is a wee fatty, so looks like a pair too!


Cool as can't wait til mine are old enough to call wont be long i'm sure. My pum doesnt shut up lol thank god he isnt that loud lol


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Jezza84 said:


> pull your finger out and get some then morg you got the EMPTY! vivs waiting :Na_Na_Na_Na:


When I find a flat ! :gasp:


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Some of the species I keep.

For sale - R.Vanzolinii 

For sale - R.Highland Lamasi 

For sale - R.Intermedius


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Gaz1987 said:


> Some of the species I keep.
> 
> For sale - R.Vanzolinii
> 
> ...


I'm tempted by some of the Lamasi!


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

The Highland lamasi are a very nice frog and believe it or not they are not as shy as people think, I see my adults every day with out fail and they are in a heavily planted viv.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Which is the easiest starter thumb outta the 3 then? It's quite frowned upon buy thumbs as a first frog though..


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm quite tempted and im looking for 4 either vanzo's or lamasi cant decide


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

andie said:


> I'm quite tempted and im looking for 4 either vanzo's or lamasi cant decide


go for some of the Vanzo's! Mine are really bold can see 3 out of the four just looking into their viv at the moment, or get some of the lamasi then when my vanzo's and the lamasi produce we could do a swap on the froglets:mf_dribble:


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

I could get both then it would be easier to decide  are yours a different bloodline ?


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

Mine are from dartfrog they are originaly from dave Mirko32 from scotland.


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

I wouldn't class any thumbnail as being easy but, providing you have some experience with amphibs and do plenty of research I do not see why thumbs cannot be a starter frog providing you pick a suitable species. 

A lot of new keepers want to see the frogs they have and do not realise that it takes the frogs a little time to settle in to their new home so they open the viv doors alot looking for the frogs which in turn will stress them out and make them hide and even harder to see. Dartfrogs are a display animal and if you leave them to act natural they will reward you with the fantastic behaviour and breeding that they display.
If you mess around in a viv too much the frogs will never settle so in turn will less likely to be on show, breed or even stay alive stress is a big killer in dartfrogs and alot of amphibians so you want to make their life as stress free as possible get everything correct so you do not have to bother your frogs apart from when they need to be fed. 

I would say that the thumbs im offering require the same care levels as each other really and are no harder to care for than say a Leuc or Azzie. I think the main thing with thumbnail species is that they are a lot smaller so easier to loose aswell as requiring small food. If you can culture fruitflies then you should have no trouble feeding them. 

I would say some of the most challenging things about keeping most dartfrogs is getting the setup and conditions correct for the species and the food they require.

If it is going to be your first dartfrog or thumbnail from the ones I have available at the moment I would say choose either Intermedius or Vanzolinii as Highland Lamasi can be a little more shy compared to them and if you are planning on trying to breed them then Highland Lamasi can prove a little more challenging.


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

lovley frogs gaz :2thumb:


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Suppose I may as well 'ante up'. Just starting out though, so not many yet:-

Female Dendrobates tinctorius 'Regina'










Dendrobates luecomelas


























To anybody considering getting their frogs, from one newbie to another, go for the leucomelas. They are gorgeous, medium sized, and very very bold. Photographs don't do them justice at all. They don't seem to be as easily stressed as some species either, one of mine likes to come out of it's hut when I open the door to mist as it likes to sit in the spray.

Ade


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

*Azureus*

Just sprayed my frogs and got this pic of my pair of Azureus.









It's good to see so many nice frogs being posted. Cant wait to Hamm on Sat


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice. Not going to Hamm myself, but I hope to make the Dutch frog day one year if I can, I'm told for frog hobbyists it's better, not so busy and guaranteed to have lots of frogs and frogs related stuff. lol

I have to say, I love Azureas. I should be getting a sexed pair next week if all goes to plan. Got a viv all set up and planted ready for them (if I can get the darned seconds timer to work, first time I tried it on my myst system it reset the minute the pump came on, hoping that by giving the battery backup time to charge it might work properly). They're the frog I have wanted since I started setting up dart vivs, which uhm wasn't all that long ago, I sort of got seriously addicted seriously quickly. :blush:

Ade


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Gaz 1987,thanks dude for your post at 3 something,so much info in a few lines cheers mate,Ade the new 'uns lookgreat and we concur they are every thing you say they are(well every time we see them anyway),great stuff.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Suppose I may as well 'ante up'. Just starting out though, so not many yet:-
> 
> Female Dendrobates tinctorius 'Regina'
> 
> ...


 
LOVE THOSE LEUCS! making me excited to get mine :lol2:


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

here are my dendrobates auratus (excuse the spelling)


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

ginna said:


> here are my dendrobates auratus (excuse the spelling)
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Nice frogs how bold do you find them? Mine are prety shy.


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*darts*

Hey Jezza, your collection is amazing now mate-am jealous lol, especially love the vanz and pum's. Me will have these at some point lol:blush:


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Some more R.Intermedius 



















Oophaga Escudo


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

Jezza84 said:


> Nice frogs how bold do you find them? Mine are prety shy.


yea so are mine . they usually wander out after you have just sprayed . or if you sit really still and be quiet they don't move


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Ok Then.....Heres one of mine.........


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

........and Tinc


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

............and my Leucs that are nearly Frogs!


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

marcuswinner1 said:


> ............and my Leucs that are nearly Frogs!
> 
> image


are those mine? lol :whip::flrt:


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

oh yeah!......YOUR Leucs that are nearly frogs! Still mine for a while:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

marcuswinner1 said:


> oh yeah!......YOUR Leucs that are nearly frogs! Still mine for a while:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
haha cant wait. cant remember the last time ive look forward to getting something so much.... sad i know :blush:. doesnt help that im usually really impulsive and impatient and your making me wait so damn long :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

Quick pic of my Dendrobates Tinctorius Brazils i picked up today


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

wow they look like they are eating enough Jez,ha ha, they are lush,lovverly and every time you do this, i get more green with envy so much so that i am going to turn in to an ecowarrior or sommit oh bugger:blush: that happened about 40 year ago soddin hell. mate where did these come from?


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

Who else but the legend that is ..........Andie :2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Jezza84 said:


> Who else but the legend that is ..........Andie :2thumb:


 :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:He said in hushed tones...the guru of the ff...the knowledge on all things mantid,and him that does some bloody lovely darts too


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

was going to exeter today to picks some parts up for my old mans smart car, i just couldnt resist, can't really afford them don't know what im going to eat this week :lol2:

Picked up three gorgeous frogs though mate they have gone in the viv i built for the vents temporarily. thought they might just wonder around the bottom but no straight up the top bouncing around on the brom lol Look like i will be making another viv this week.......


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

is Andy selling up his collection then or are these ones hes bred


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

No these are some that he has bred the ones i have just picked up are about 4 months old.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

or thats alright then, havent seen him on here for awhile thought he was packing it in. Lovely healthy looking frogs look bigger than 4 months in the pictures


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

:Na_Na_Na_Na: hehe.

To the point though, these look great.
I'd be really interested in a pair, I prefer if anything to just observe. My sister has a pair of day geckos I bought her and I seem to watch them more than her :blush:

What exactly would I be looking at to buy a couple darts with a suitable sized exo and equipment?

sorry for all the off-topic :lol:

regards
aust


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ex0tics said:


> image
> :Na_Na_Na_Na: hehe.
> 
> 
> ...


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

richie.b said:


> or thats alright then, havent seen him on here for awhile thought he was packing it in. Lovely healthy looking frogs look bigger than 4 months in the pictures


They are little porkers :lol2:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

great pics of frogs and vivs. not after any, work prevents providing proper care/feeding regime, but really enjoy viewing the set-ups and frogs. keep up the good work.: victory:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

tinctorius suriname from pras :mf_dribble:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Jez tell me mate,are these sexable at 4 months......and :gasp: smart car(buddy bits for that come from the postman.......boing boing boing you can't beat a rubber band) though it has to be said using that as an excuse to go to Exeter and see Andie is a stroke of genius:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

heres a few of mine photos are shite as usual
terribilis mint








terribilis yellow








tinc bakhius








pumilio robalo








r.lamasi








r.fantastica








a.castaneoticus








ive also got a pair of azureus but didnt bother with aphoto as you all know what they look like


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice little collection you have got on the go there :2thumb:

Loving the shrooms in the bakhius viv


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll get some better pics soon.


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> Jez tell me mate,are these sexable at 4 months......and :gasp: smart car(buddy bits for that come from the postman.......boing boing boing you can't beat a rubber band) though it has to be said using that as an excuse to go to Exeter and see Andie is a stroke of genius:notworthy::notworthy:


worked really well ment i didnt have to pay for fuel :2thumb:
sex-able at four months not really six-seven months you stand more of a chance. even adults can be difficult at times.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Gotcha Jez thought it was older but seemed worth asking,lovely frogs,ha ha Richie, i took Shaz to the Dean Friday on a working (ahem)moss/ wood hunting trip...I'm sat here saying,ahh man look at those little lamasi,those Brazils....She's sat here saying "OH I've got that moss and that one ...and that one",....maybe I have made her wait too long for the frogs mate (give me strength:lol2 i think she's given up on the frogs and has resigned herself to being a moss keeper, they all look super mate...and the frogs:mf_dribble:. Guys, can highland Lamasi be kept as a group,or are they one of the Ranitomaya that have a massive pair bond?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh rich where do the tincs come from ...are the Azzies of different blood to S T's line?


----------

